# Bare-Metal-Recovery



## ccc (May 30, 2010)

hi

How it works *Bare-Metal-Recovery* with freeBSD 7.0 using dump?


----------



## dennylin93 (Jun 2, 2010)

Check out dump(), restore(), and this howto: Backup.


----------

